# Seat Leon Cupra 280 | Armytrix Decat/Cat-Back Valvetronic Exhaust | Photos & Videos Thread



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

*Seat Leon Cupra 280 Armytrix DIRECT-FIT Valvetronic Exhaust System

More Than 1300+ Videos, Come Search Your Exhaust Sounds!
Armytrix Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/armytrix
*​
*Armytrix VW Golf MK7 R Featured Videos​*




*ORIGINAL VALVE CONTROL KEY FOB STILL INCLUDED*
****Available For iOS and Android****​








*ARMYTRIX - AUTOMOTIVE WEAPONIZED*
By following the creed of achieving the most power, superior sound and true versatility, Armytrix builds supreme performance valvetronic exhaust systems that are second to none. All fostered by a culture of perseverance and innovation. ARMYTRIX not only creates exhausts, we create experiences.

ARMYTRIX stands for the philosophy of arming the vehicle with the most advanced exhaust system technology that’ll challenge everything you thought you knew about performance driving. Precision and innovation, we break down barriers and blaze our own trail. This is the Armytrix Way.

Our desire to innovate is constant. The valvetronic system brings about unprecedented versatility to everyday driving. Our OBDII dongle revolutionized the way the industry approaches the installation process. The Armytrix APP constructs a brand new way for the user to access and interact with the vehicle.

*ADVANCED VALVETRONIC FEATURES*
Our pioneering spirit has led to this revolutionary progression of valve control. In the name of attaining more flexibility and versatility, we introduce the Armytrix smartphone app. Works in conjunction with the original key fob controller, the user gains another valuable asset in asserting total dominance. Quick and effortless one-touch command is all that’s required to experience the polar opposite end of the sound spectrum. The main feature of the app is the in-depth selections, from RPM to oil temperature which are displayed and logged in real-time. The rein is in your hand, command the chariot as you wish!


Plug & Play
Reduce Installation Time by 50%
Deletion of O2-related CEL Code
Real Time Update of Vehicle Status
Multiple Selectable Options (RPM, Speed, etc.)
Reliable | Efficient | Secure
First Ever APP Controlled Valvetronic System via OBDII Port

*STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST FEATURES*

Fabricated from T304 stainless steel
Top TIG welding techniques
Noticeable weight reduction versus OEM exhaust 
Responsive valvetronic system for improved functionality
Unrestricted design for the extra exhaust flow from engine
Different autitory sensations accompany specific rev ranges
3 unique tips options (Elegant chrome silver/Fierce matte black/Exquisite burn blue)
Perfect fitment by precision design and crafting
All-around performance to satisfy driving needs
































*North America Office - Order Call: 480-346-3875
North America Office - Order Email: [email protected]

E.U. Office - Order Call: 82 2 2217 4569
E.U. Office - Order Email: [email protected]

Other Country Please Visit Our Dealer Page
http://www.armytrix.com/dealer.php *


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

*Seat Leon Cupra 280 Armytrix Installation Photos*


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)




----------

